# Confused about CWM



## putney1477 (Aug 18, 2011)

So I was running the yellow one with the banana about a month ago and was having problems.

Wiped my phone clean and back to stock yesterday. Now I want to start fresh. I just ODIN'd what I thought was the most current CWM 8/17....is that the one that was giving people problems with completley wiping thier phones?

I have the blue one and that worked great. I just don't know where to find the link. The link to the yellow one in the the list of roms/kernels page.


----------



## Quasi (Jul 21, 2011)

Check out the link in http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php...nel-(leaked-stock-repacked-v1.0.3ext4-9-6-11)

Didn't want to directly link as that has more info, that one seems to be the most robust. I was using the 8/17 without issues, but when I converted to his new kernel... it just made sense.


----------



## anoninja118 (Aug 3, 2011)

putney1477 said:


> So I was running the yellow one with the banana about a month ago and was having problems.
> 
> Wiped my phone clean and back to stock yesterday. Now I want to start fresh. I just ODIN'd what I thought was the most current CWM 8/17....is that the one that was giving people problems with completley wiping thier phones?
> 
> I have the blue one and that worked great. I just don't know where to find the link. The link to the yellow one in the the list of roms/kernels page.


I think the CWM wiping bug is only when you're using GBE with the newest CWM, it shouldn't affect it otherwise


----------

